# Is Oxycodone safe to take with Zoloft? Will it help with my anxiety?



## Self Deception (Apr 2, 2005)

*Edited.*

Edited.


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

Self Deception said:


> I don't know much about the drug but I have a presentation coming up in school. I found some oxycodone in the medicine cabinet and I'm wondering if it will help me out if I took a little before I had to do it.
> 
> I'm on 150mg of zoloft every day.
> 
> Thanks as always


Errr...that is a pain killer. If it wasn't prescribed to you, don't take it!!!!!!


----------



## Self Deception (Apr 2, 2005)

golden said:


> Errr...that is a pain killer. If it wasn't prescribed to you, don't take it!!!!!!


I honestly don't see how taking a small dosage before a presentation would harm me. I am going to a psychiatrist at the end of the month but I need to get through this presentation somehow which is next week. It's a matter of passing the course or failing it.

I've googled it, I've read all about the dangers, I know how addictive they are and I know they generally aren't cool. But all that aside, can someone be realistic with me? Experiences?


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

Have you taken it before? Because if you haven't I'll tell you what you will most likely experience.

If you haven't taken it before you will most likely get really hot, possibly even sweat. And you will also get very nauseous. I think it would be detrimental to take it before a presentation if you haven't had it before, it won't make you feel better the first time you take it.

P.S. I've taken it before along with other stronger ones.


----------



## Self Deception (Apr 2, 2005)

golden said:


> Have you taken it before? Because if you haven't I'll tell you what you will most likely experience.
> 
> If you haven't taken it before you will most likely get really hot, possibly even sweat. And you will also get very nauseous. I think it would be detrimental to take it before a presentation if you haven't had it before, it won't make you feel better the first time you take it.
> 
> P.S. I've taken it before along with other stronger ones.


How many times do you have to take it before you can experience the beneficial effects?


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

Self Deception said:


> How many times do you have to take it before you can experience the beneficial effects?


It depends...a couple of times normally, even then you still may get sick and more likely than not will get pretty hot from it.

Again, I really don't recommend giving your presentation all drugged up, your teacher and classmates will more than likely be able to tell and it could cause more problems rather than solving them.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

You should try the dose you will be using at the presentation some days before the presentation to see how you react. How much mg oxycodone has one tablet? Is it time-released? You don't want to be euphoric, just calmer, so take the lowest dose possible that get's the job done if you decide to use the OC (this will also minimize the risk of nausea). Taking it with Zoloft is ok.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

It should be safe, but I'd keep dose quite low (~10mg) so you're not too intoxicated.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had to use OC before. 20mg gets me somewhat intoxicated. So, since you're going to use it anyways stick to 10mg IMO.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, it's safe to mix opioids with SSRIs. My brother has been on SSRIs for the last decade for OCD and takes various opioids when his back goes out -- they've included codeine, Vicodin, OxyContin, Oxy-IR, methadone.


----------



## Linus (Mar 1, 2009)

It's not the mixture you should be worried about as I take SSRIs and Opiates together daily, it's the opiate itself you should be worried about. Finding what dose is right for you is the job of a doctor and not yourself. As little as 10mgs chewed Oxycontin has been known to kill a select few ppl. Higher doseages like 80mgs chewed would kill most of the ppl on this board. 

Syptoms of opiate OD are chest pains and strong headaches in the sinuses as well as swallow breathing.

Take this from someone who's prescribed the equivalent of 149.33mgs of Oxycodone a day. (don't anyone actually try to take that high without a strong tolerance of narcotics and a doctors supervision)


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes they reduce anxiety and yes you get high.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Just don't take it on an empty stomach and you should do your presentation great. They do reduce anxiety much more than the stuff they actually prescribe for anxiety. You'll also be amazingly happy and talkative with people. When I'm on Opiates, my sa dissappears.


----------



## Futurebeats (Feb 11, 2009)

Find your dose, go for it.. for a one off i don't see the problem, just don't get dependant


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rocknroll714 said:


> Actually come to think of it, a few opiates/opioids are serotonin reuptake inhibitors themselves. So be careful as mixing serotonin-boosting drugs can easily lead to serotonin syndrome which can potentially be fatal. These include:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I don't think I'd say "easily". I'd say possible, so certainly be aware of the risk. My brother has used tramadol + methadone together as needed when his back goes out every once in a while along with the SSRI he takes daily for his OCD. He's still alive. His GP is fully aware of all the meds he takes (since his GP is the guy who wrote all these scripts most of the time), so apparently his doc deems this combination to be reasonably safe. I should note that he's not taking huge amounts of any of them. His Lexapro dose is quite ordinary; actually lower than many with OCD would be taking. And his opioid intake is also in the ordinary range -- not in the sky high range you can find with chronic pain patients who in some cases take more methadone than heroin addicts.

Of course, he also drinks alcohol excessively -- which also hasn't killed him even though you're warned not to mix booze and opioids. After all, many (if not most) fatals opioid ODs are caused in large part by the CNS depressant effects of alcohol.

Of course, the DEA and media find it much more exciting to call something "Death by OxyContin or methadone [or insert name of any other "evil" opioid]" when it's really some jackass with a blood alcohol content of .50, already a level high enough to be fatal who just happens to have been pushed over the edge of death by the addition of a tiny amount of oxy that really was not the main cause of death, but merely the final straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Linus said:


> Finding what dose is right for you is the job of a doctor and not yourself.


The original poster can't really ask their doc given that they are illegally using Oxy they found, or at the very least not using it for it's prescribed use if it actually is their own. I can't imagine any doctor who'd prescribe such a drug to deal with the anxiety of giving a presentation.



Linus said:


> As little as 10mgs chewed Oxycontin has been known to kill a select few ppl. Higher doseages like 80mgs chewed would kill most of the ppl on this board.


One would likely have to be loaded with alcohol or other CNS depressants for 10 mg to kill them. As I recall, the FDA label for OxyContin in big bold print at the top warns not to use 40 & 80 mg tablets in anyone who isn't already used to opioids due to the risk of death. And, of course, they warn not to break or chew OC tablets.

I once tried chewing 30 mg of Oxy years ago. Obviously, I'm still alive. Though I fail to see what fun people see in it. I just went to bed and still felt rather drugged when I woke up. Not exactly a fun party drug unless you find naps thrilling.



> Take this from someone who's prescribed the equivalent of 149.33mgs of Oxycodone a day. (don't anyone actually try to take that high without a strong tolerance of narcotics and a doctors supervision)


That's a lot.


----------

